# Bezzera Mitica, La Pavoni, San Remo...



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

No room in the inn...

I managed to squeeze it all in the narrow space available. Bezzera Mitica HX tanked, 3 years old, 2cd. hand La Pavoni Europiccola for those urgently needed quick shots, old San Remo flat grinder, solid old knockbox and lots of other bits and bobs. It works for me 🙂￼


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi, very compact, well done. What's your machine sat on ? ....it looks like a steel/metal drawer or some such.


----------



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi, thanks, that's my large knock box, stainless steel, deep drawer, perfect fit, an ebay find just in time when I bought the Mitica. Only drawback is it takes lots of pucks and I'm getting lazy emptying it. Though eventually it's all ending up in the garden, and I noticed an increase in earthworms - still trying to figure out though if they prefer dark to light roast 🤔


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

SteveBRS said:


> ...I noticed an increase in earthworms - still trying to figure out though *if they prefer dark to light roast*...


 They're probably too wired to care 💉


----------

